# are tyco and tomy still releasing ho slot cars?



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

If not, what year did they stop?


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

just saw some 440x2's at the hobby shop today....don't know how new they are but they were ones I have not seen before.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

TYCO is now Mattel and I think they still put out sets.
TOMY I think has become Racemasters and there is no telling what is going on there?


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

alpink said:


> TYCO is now Mattel and I think they still put out sets.
> TOMY I think has become Racemasters and there is no telling what is going on there?


Tyco/Mattel used to put out six to eight new cars a year sold seperately from sets, do they still do that?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

hifisapi said:


> Tyco/Mattel used to put out six to eight new cars a year sold seperately from sets, do they still do that?


 
No.

Tyco is now Mattel-owned and they release kid-themed battery-powered sets like Cars under the banner of Hot Wheels Electric Racing.

Tomy AFX is still putting out cars & sets.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Mattel basically put out 2 new bodies in the last 5 years. the 2005 mustang and camaro concept body, otherwise they make battery operated sets now and just recycle about 5 more bodies from the 1970s that tyco used to make. that is about it. the mattel sets are now usually figure 8 tracks with minimal amounts of track as well.

tomy AFX is still putting out track sets huge ones, with lots of cars.

then you have AW putting out cars and track sets, AW owned by "round 2" 
Round 2 just got the rights to marchon sets and will be releasing those through 2013
round 2 AW has most of the original cars and bodies for Tjet and AFX.
they also put out new bodies. basically they run the older magnatraction cars and make repops of the 1970-early 1980 stuff. AW has also put out there own version of AFX track that is compatible with Tomy track

TOMY AFX is a sub division called racemasters, so things get really really confusing.
tomy outputs all the late 1980s into the 1990s and 2000 chassis. mega G, super G+
SRT, and now are slightly larger scale HO cars on the AFX track system


basically you have AW and TOMY still making substantial sets and Mattel/tyco putting out next to nothing anymore.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Sad too..... because TYCO was the best there ever was....


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

WAS, too bad


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Really we can blame everything on the slot car market crash in the 1960s.because of the crash these privately owned companies sold out to large retailers, food makers, and toy companies that began the bean counters and making everything cheap and max profit era, that basically ruined the hobby to the current day.


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Life-Like is still alive. They do mostly Nascar cars and sets. I am amazed at how many new items they release each year.

Walthers bought Life-Like for the trains. I am glad they didn't drop the slots.


----------

